# Temperaturen auslesen mit Java



## david430 (29. Juli 2011)

Servus Leute,
ich möchte mir irgendwann mal einen Mikrocontroller kaufen und dann damit die Lüfter über ihn steuern lassen. Dabei soll der Mikrocontroller an den USB-Port des Mainboards angeschlossen werden und durch das Mainboard die wichtigen Temperaturdaten gesandt bekommen. Jetzt ist mein problem, dass ich in google keinen fred finde, wie ich diese Temperaturdaten auslesen kann mit Java. Es erscheint mir logisch, dass Java das nicht kann und ich dann gegebenenfalls über JNI gehen muss. Aber ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich da anfangen soll. Kennt jemand ein C/C++ Programm, das die Daten ausliest?


----------



## nahkillo94 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal ein Programm in C# geschrieben, was Systeminformationen auslesen und anzeigen sollte. Damals hab ich mich an "Open Hardware Monitor" orientiert und einen Einstieg bekommen. ist opensource und in C# geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es weiter:

Open Hardware Monitor - CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget


----------



## david430 (29. Juli 2011)

nahkillo94 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Programm in C# geschrieben, was Systeminformationen auslesen und anzeigen sollte. Damals hab ich mich an "Open Hardware Monitor" orientiert und einen Einstieg bekommen. ist opensource und in C# geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es weiter:
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor - CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget



super! vielen dank! hätte nicht gedacht, dass die antwort dann so schnell kommt.^^


----------

